# help with first 1911



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

I have scoured the 1911 forums looking for the perfect 1911 and I am finding it a little bit hard to make my final choice. I favor the Springfield professional or TGO. I do allot of target shooting at the range, however I favor the more tactically oriented professional (if its good enough for our FBI/SWAT I think its perfect for me). Can anyone recommend something in that price range that may be better then these? (2 to 3k) 

First post BTW

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If I had 2-3 grand to blow on a 1911, I'd go right past Springfield and start looking at semi-custom stuff like Wilson, Baer, Nighthawk, etc. 

Or even better, I'd have somebody like Ted Yost build me one to my exact specs.

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> If I had 2-3 grand to blow on a 1911, I'd go right past Springfield and start looking at semi-custom stuff like Wilson, Baer, Nighthawk, etc.
> 
> Or even better, I'd have somebody like Ted Yost build me one to my exact specs.
> 
> Oh, and welcome!


I agree with Mike 100%:smt023. If you can afford $3000 on a pistol I would get a Yost custom to my specs. He turns out some of the best in the country. :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

You don't want to buy the "perfect" 1911. Then you'd miss out on all the fun of wishing for your "second" 1911.

You'll probably find that the perfect 1911 is the one you own, and then it will become the one you want to own next.

Get the best one you can afford that you can get serviced easily and that suits your needs and desires today.

Then, you won't have to worry about whether it is perfect. 

Your wants, needs and desires will be a bit different tomorrow. And then you can buy a new one.

WM


----------



## crankshop1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Buy a Rock Island Armory Tactical for under $500. You will be thrilled. Chuck.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Or you could buy a Colt and never look back!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Look at what you need and want and you may find it for less than 1K. S&W and Sig have some nice 1911's.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Springfield TRP and it's a fine gun. Mine has never jammed and is the second most accurate 1911 I own. The first is a Colt Combat Elite. I believe the CE is no longer being made but Colt makes one called the Special Combat Government that should make a fine target pistol. Either of those two should suite your purposes.

Tex

http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/Special.asp

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?model=11


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

Got the wilson classic two tone. :smt023


----------



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

I had a Kimber TLE/RL II and it was awesome. Tough to get more tactical than that gun. It was tough.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

texgunner said:


> I have a Springfield TRP and it's a fine gun. Mine has never jammed and is the second most accurate 1911 I own. The first is a Colt Combat Elite. I believe the CE is no longer being made but Colt makes one called the Special Combat Government that should make a fine target pistol. Either of those two should suite your purposes.
> 
> Tex
> 
> ...


Hey Texgunner I saw one of those Special Combat Govt. Colt's at a gun show in Longview, TX last weekend. I wish I had the money man oh man was that a sweet thing to hold and look at. The guy selling it asked me to buy it or move on, that's how long I stood there. Good suggestion.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

For $3K you could get a six-pack of RIA Tacticals.


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

crankshop1000 said:


> Buy a Rock Island Armory Tactical for under $500. You will be thrilled. Chuck.


I second on the Rock Island , It's AWSOME for under $400.00 !


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

How about what is perfect for the Marine recon in IRAQ or the Army Rangers in IRAQ - that would be the Kimber Desert Warrior (~$1,400).
In the first IRAQ war several I talked to loved the Glock 21.
your want perfection... another choice no one has menioned is STI at
http://www.talonarms.com/talonarms/index.php?cPath=108&main_page=index 
There you can get a $3,300 gun. These have 1" groups at 25yds.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

can someone directt me to the Rock island armory website? It doesn't appear that they have one when i google it.


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

nukehayes said:


> can someone directt me to the Rock island armory website? It doesn't appear that they have one when i google it.


Try looking for twin pines. It came up first time when I checked on yahoo.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Nukehayes, and Tom , The RIA site is still under construction. They had a problem with the new provider. I'll give you two places to find info. This is an older site that is not really official. http://www.armscor.net/ 
This other is a forum and is the best place to find the information you want. I'll take you directly to the forum page. You'll see that they have a very loyal following. Many members have several variations of their 1911. See you there. If you use AOL you may have a problem. There is an alternate site for AOL users. http://forum.m1911.org/


----------

